# Which dog food is better?



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

I currently feed my pits Purina Kibbles N Bits and they love it. They used to be on the Pedigree but walmart around here never has it in stock so I have to drive 45 mins to the next walmart just to get it so I switched them all to Purina. Which one do you guys think is better for the dog and has better nutrition for them?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Lots of people here will tell you Purina is not a good food as it has corn and wheat and such in it. I have raised many a dog on Purina many old time dogs too. I feed my dog Achive it is made right here in Northern Minnesota and I buy it from the Co-op store. I have had Mikado on a an all natural organic diet food that is also made right here. You can do a search and find many threads on this topic.


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

I originally had all my dogs on diamond dog food but I got off that when I noticed my white male wasnt eating like he should be and sometimes wouldnt eat at all so I went and bought pedigree puppy and they loved it but the walmart I was getting it from stopped selling it and the closest place is 45 mins or so away. So knowing my dogs they wont eat anything it seems unless its got flavor like lamb and rice, chicken and rice, etc. So I went to walmart yesterday and bought them a bag of purina kibbles and they love it. I have heard that pedigree was bad for them and that diamond is bad for them. I heard that the pedigree contained the corn and wheat and someone told me to switch to purina it was better with proteins or something....


----------



## NAKA (Feb 23, 2008)

I have Joe on Purina Pro-Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach becuase it looked like he had an allergy to something and I wanted to try this. It seems to me helping him out alot, his coat and his face look alot better. I had him on the organic food and man did it tear his stomach up he had terrible gas. I guess its hit and miss with food


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks and I know what you mean by the terrible gas...lol...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I feed my dog Canidae All Life Stages, which I learned about from this site. His stools are nice and solid, and don't smell at all. The only dog food that I would not recommend is Pedigree, you want to talk about bad gas? And it leaves their stool mushy.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just recently switched all my dogs to beneful healthy radience and they love it and no more allergy problems!!!!!!! Plus I give them Brewers yeast tabs everyday!


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

where would be the best place to find the canidae at? feed and seed stores or what? never seen it around here or even heard of it before here....lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

showoffpits said:


> where would be the best place to find the canidae at? feed and seed stores or what? never seen it around here or even heard of it before here....lol


Well, since I am the one that goes off about dog kibble and what is not good for your dog in the ingredients, I wont waste my time to tell ya.

But here is your link to Canidae Dog Kibble .. it is a Good dog food for the price. 
http://www.canidae.com/

Deb


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks I will look into it....


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm feeding my dog purina beneful for puppies....he seems to like it and he's not gassy and has solid stool....although he'll eat anything in site..he's picky about his food. This is the only one i've found that he'll eat instead of taking one bite and walking away.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Not sure if you have one around you but "Pet Supplies Plus" carries Canidae all stages and it is about $42 plus tax for a 40 pound bag here locally... I am sure the price will be around that as that is a chain store.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's about what I'm paying for it. It's amazing to me that such a high quality feed is so close in price to all of the junk.


----------



## RIPSLAKO (Apr 10, 2008)

*Best Food....*

I found this great TEST for food (FOR ALL DOGS) on this yahoo site...CHECK IT OUT!

But, for APBT food, I feed my dog Buffalo Blue from Petsmart...if you have a working dog or highly active dog try their Wilderness type food (IT CONTAINS 50% PROTEIN, NO JOKE). Great way to keep up the bulk.

TEST:

Tips for Choosing a Dog Food Brand

Have you ever wondered whether the food you're giving your dog is actually healthy for him? Follow these simple steps to "grade" your dogs food and see its true quality.

Start with a grade of 100

1. For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points.
2. For every non-specific animal source (meat, poultry, meal, or fat) reference, subtract 10 points.
3. If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points.
4. For every grain mill run or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points.
5. If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. ground brown rice, brewers rice, rice flour are all the same grain), subtract 5 points.
6. If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points.
7. If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points.
8. If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points.
9. If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points.
10. If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points.
11. If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources) subtract 2 points.
12. If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points.
13. If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points.
14. If it contains beef (unless you know that you dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point.
15. If it contains salt, subtract 1 point.

Extra Credit:

1. If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points.
2. If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points.
3. If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points.
4. If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points.
5. If the food contains fruit, add 3 points.
6. If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points.
7. If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points.
8. If the food contains barley, add 2 points.
9. If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points.
10. If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point.
11. If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point.
12. For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count chicken and chicken meal as only one protein source), add 1 point.
13. If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point.
14. If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point.

Score:
94-100+ =A
86-93 =B
78-85 =C
70-77 =D
0-69 =F

Here is how some of the major dog food brands scored:

"A+" Rated Food Brands
Artemis large/medium breed puppy 114 A+
Authority Harvest Baked 116 A+Canidae 112 A+
Chicken Soup Senior 115 A+
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium 122 A+
Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato 106 A+
Foundations 106 A+
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables 110 A+
Innova Dog 114 A+
Innova Evo 114 A+
ProPlan Natural Turkey and Barley 103 A+
Royal Canin Boxer 103 A +
Royal Canin Bulldog 100 A+
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult 106 A+
Timberwolf Organics Lamb and Venison 136 A+
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken 110 A+

"A" Rated Food Brands

Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula 99 A
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice 97 A
Solid Gold 99 A
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold 97 A

"B" Rated Food Brands

Diamond Lamp Meal and Rice 92 B
Eukanuba Natural Lamb and Rice 87 B
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold 93 B
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice 87 B
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy 87 B

"C" Rated Food Brands

Alpo Prime Cuts 81 C
Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice 83 C
Eukanuba Large Breed Adult 83 C

"D" Rated Food Brands

Iams Lamb Meal and Rice Formula Premium 73 D

"F" Rated Food Brands

Bil-Jac Select 68 F
Diamond Maintenance 64 F
Ol Roy 9 F
Pedigree Adult Complete 14 F
Pedigree Complete Nutrition 42 F
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb and Rice 23 F
Purina Beneful 17 F
Purina Dog 62 F
Purina Come-n-Get It 16 F
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ 63 F
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies 69 F


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Our older dog has been eating Beneful for years, and it wasn't until our 11mo started throwing up multiple times a day that I looked into switching to a higher quality food. After several trips to the vet to rule out a blockage, we determined it was most likely the low-grade dog food. Now I am feeding him Canidae mixed with some prescription fiber wet food (still ruling out a partial blockage). We weened him off the stomach meds and he is doing really well so far! Which tells me he just has a sensitivity to cheap food. Also it cut way down on the horrible gas he has had his whole life!

Canidae All Life Stages Lamb & Rice formula is my recommendation. You can go to the Canidae website and find a store or co-op near you that carries it.

There's also a website http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ you can go to and see how other foods rate and why.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i feed Exceed but people will tell you exceed isn't good... but what my dog food does for my dogs might not do for your dogs... Me I went all over with different dog food and my dogs look the best on Exceed....


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> i feed Exceed but people will tell you exceed isn't good... but what my dog food does for my dogs might not do for your dogs... Me I went all over with different dog food and my dogs look the best on Exceed....


Please post the ingredients

Thank you


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2012&cat=6

there's the link like I said everyone tells me it's a sucky dog food but my dogs look best on it and they don't have any problems so I keep them on it


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2012&cat=6
> 
> there's the link like I said everyone tells me it's a sucky dog food but my dogs look best on it and they don't have any problems so I keep them on it


Yes you are correct pure GARBAGE. You can purchase Ol'Roy and get the same results SHAME

I feel for your dogs dude I truly do.

Ingredients:
Chicken, *chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine*), *corn gluten meal,* brewers rice, *animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols - form of vitamin E*), *ground yellow corn, ground wheat*, calcium phosphate, dried beet pulp, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, *animal digest, salt*, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, L-lysine monohydrochloride, choline cholride, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, vitamine A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Everything I bolded is no way shape or form good for your dogs. 
Chicken meal = how is that a good source of glucasamine??? 
Animal digest = new one on me... guess they added throw - up to the food .. NASTY 
CORN / WHEAT = dogs can not DIGEST

SAD very SAD


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> Yes you are correct pure GARBAGE. You can purchase Ol'Roy and get the same results SHAME
> 
> I feel for your dogs dude I truly do.
> 
> ...


like i said to each is own they love the stuff... my dogs looked like SHIT on Evo and all that other top notch expenisve stuff... they wouldn't even eat it so I switched to Exceed and they look good at are at there ideal weights active as hell and look good. I do cook for my dogs also so they don't get Exceed all the time just in the morning...


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

RIPSLAKO said:


> I found this great TEST for food (FOR ALL DOGS) on this yahoo site...CHECK IT OUT!
> 
> But, for APBT food, I feed my dog Buffalo Blue from Petsmart...if you have a working dog or highly active dog try their Wilderness type food (IT CONTAINS 50% PROTEIN, NO JOKE). Great way to keep up the bulk.
> 
> ...


I found a similar dog food grade test......Don't forget about one of the best foods Canidae all stages......it scores a A+ with a score of 112. I love canidae......it is a awesome food, I noticed a difference with my dogs coat with in a 2 weeks.......Also I like that Canidae has no preservitives......rob


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Yes you are correct pure GARBAGE. You can purchase Ol'Roy and get the same results SHAME
> 
> I feel for your dogs dude I truly do.
> 
> ...


I have to say that Deb is very knowledgeable in this Dept.......she has helped me with my pups diet, and I trust every word she says......rob


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Msmith1 said:


> I do cook for my dogs also so they don't get Exceed all the time just in the morning...


That is what probably makes the difference in your case. Maybe you should try going with the food alone, and see if there is any difference.

I only feed Canidae, and nothing else, and my pup is exactly as you described your dogs.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

NesOne said:


> That is what probably makes the difference in your case. Maybe you should try going with the food alone, and see if there is any difference.
> 
> I only feed Canidae, and nothing else, and my pup is exactly as you described your dogs.


I totaly agree, Canidae is a awesome food......you will see the difference.......rob


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*good dog food*

went to your website.....* you have some beautiful pitts!* we have two pittbulls and for awhile we were using bill jack and we started noticing some unusual side effects so we took them to the vet and he told us that it was a side effect from to much nutrition. so he told us to switch to diamond and they have been doing just fine ever since.* we use the high maintenece, lamb and rice, and chicken and rice, but they have several diffrent varieties to choose from. hope this information helps


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Between Purina and Pedigree I would give the Slight edge to Purina BUT they are both very low quality foods that have a lot of grains and by-products. Canidae is a good choice in a comparable price range.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I have had good results with Innova (regular). It's a decent food that I can afford and it is also available now at Pet Supplies Plus.


----------

